# Stalking for 4 years. Finally posting



## Hogue69 (Aug 20, 2017)

What's up bros, I've been lurking and skulking about here since about 2013 or so, reading, following advice and suggestions on cycle, supps, and diet/nutrition. Finally decided to hop on, say hello, and become a more active piece of the community.

25yo, training most of the last 9-10 years. No desire to step on stage, or even do a contest prep lol. Just love the pump, and improving myself every day. 

Thanks for having me bros!


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 21, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 24, 2017)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you joined  ::


----------

